# Rats... In the sink?! -Image Heavy-



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

So I finally got around to borrowing my sister's camera again, and figured it was time for a ratty photo shoot! Since it gets dark so early right now, I was having difficulties taking their pictures, so I moved into the brightest room... Which happened to be my bathroom  Sebastian is the black Berk, Miles is the Siamese. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

So cute  and yes I agree, beautiful pictures.


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

Your pictures look amazing, and such adorable guys you've got there.


----------



## ShadowPhoenix (May 27, 2009)

Hehe, the photo with Sebastians nose in the hole is gorgeous ;D


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Did they stay in the sink or did you have to keep putting them back in?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone ^^ They have become inseparable buddies in such a short time!

They stayed in the sink on their own  I left them for a couple minutes to do something and came back and they were both asleep!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You have some beautiful manrats there. ;D


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

They are adorable!


----------



## TaylorAshley (Mar 9, 2008)

Your rats are sooo pretty!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

great pics, looks like they enjoyed themselves.


----------



## CSTR (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful photos and beautiful rats! ;D


----------



## TinaCrank (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow! I love your brown rat <3


----------

